# Star Wars Episode 9: Zwei interessante Rollen angeteasert



## Darkmoon76 (1. Mai 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 9: Zwei interessante Rollen angeteasert* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars Episode 9: Zwei interessante Rollen angeteasert*


----------



## freespace3 (2. Mai 2018)

Ja bitte noch mehr Frauen, mit lösen sie all die Probleme der letzten beiden Filme.....


----------



## Enisra (2. Mai 2018)

freespace3 schrieb:


> Ja bitte noch mehr Frauen, mit lösen sie all die Probleme der letzten beiden Filme.....



Typen die vorgeben Star Wars Fans zu sein aber die Filme nicht verstanden zu haben wie z.B. den ersten Eindruck den Leia auf Han und Luke macht?
Klar lösen die das Problem, denn die sind nur Nervig und Laut und brauch kein Mensch


----------



## OriginalOrigin (2. Mai 2018)

Caro könnte auch zur First Order gehören, jetzt wo Phasma weg vom Fenster ist. Die bösen brauchen ja auch wieder eine stärkere Frauenrolle, nicht nur die guten.


----------



## LOX-TT (2. Mai 2018)

OriginalOrigin schrieb:


> Caro könnte auch zur First Order gehören, jetzt wo Phasma weg vom Fenster ist. Die bösen brauchen ja auch wieder eine stärkere Frauenrolle, nicht nur die guten.



ich würde Phasma noch nicht aufgeben, sie ist schonmal dem Tod von der Schippe gesprungen, als sie der Müllpresse und nur wenige Sekunden vor Zerstörung Starkillers mit einem TIE-Fighter vom Planeten entkommen konnte. Der Sturz in die brennenden Überreste der Supremacy kann sie da bestimmt auch entkommen, aber wohl nicht unverletzt, jetzt wo ihr Helm beschädigt ist.


----------



## Orzhov (2. Mai 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> Typen die vorgeben Star Wars Fans zu sein aber die Filme nicht verstanden zu haben wie z.B. den ersten Eindruck den Leia auf Han und Luke macht?
> Klar lösen die das Problem, denn die sind nur Nervig und Laut und brauch kein Mensch



Jeder darf sich zu neuen Filmen äußern. Selbst dauergefrustete Leute wie du die einfache Begriffe wie "Argument" nicht verstehen und intollerant gegenüber anderen Meinungen sind.


----------



## Enisra (2. Mai 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Jeder darf sich zu neuen Filmen äußern. Selbst dauergefrustete Leute wie du die einfache Begriffe wie "Argument" nicht verstehen und intollerant gegenüber anderen Meinungen sind.



ach komm, dieser Blödsinn muss doch auch so nem Flamer peinlich sein, oder?
Außerdem Kurzer, wo ist der Schwachsinn begründet gewesen?


----------



## Orzhov (2. Mai 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach komm, dieser Blödsinn muss doch auch so nem Flamer peinlich sein, oder?
> Außerdem Kurzer, wo ist der Schwachsinn begründet gewesen?



Erspar uns die billige Nummer wo du Antworten verlangst, aber so tust als ob du selber dazu nicht in der Lage bist und ätz woanders rum wenn du nicht damit klar kommst das Menschen verschiedene Meinungen haben.


----------



## Frullo (3. Mai 2018)

Das mit Star Wars nun auch Gender-Politik betrieben wird, hat ja Kathleen Kennedy mit ihrem "the force is female" ja quasi bestätigt. Was an und für sich nicht grundlegend falsch sein muss. Nur kommt es den in Star Wars erzählten Geschichten nicht immer zugute. So z.B. in VIII, wo eine bislang völlig unbekannte Vice Admiral Holdo (gespielt von Laura Dern, die ich seit ich sie zum ersten mal in Wild at Heart sah sehr schätze) den ultimativen Heldentod sterben darf, wo man doch storymässig viel erfolgreicher den von der SW-Fangemeinde geliebten Admiral Ackbar hätte verabschieden können.

TLDR: Mehr Frauen-Power in Star Wars? Gerne! Aber dann bitte sinnvoll.


----------



## Orzhov (3. Mai 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Das mit Star Wars nun auch Gender-Politik betrieben wird, hat ja Kathleen Kennedy mit ihrem "the force is female" ja quasi bestätigt. Was an und für sich nicht grundlegend falsch sein muss. Nur kommt es den in Star Wars erzählten Geschichten nicht immer zugute. So z.B. in VIII, wo eine bislang völlig unbekannte Vice Admiral Holdo (gespielt von Laura Dern, die ich seit ich sie zum ersten mal in Wild at Heart sah sehr schätze) den ultimativen Heldentod sterben darf, wo man doch storymässig viel erfolgreicher den von der SW-Fangemeinde geliebten Admiral Ackbar hätte verabschieden können.
> 
> TLDR: Mehr Frauen-Power in Star Wars? Gerne! Aber dann bitte sinnvoll.



Was ist für dich denn bitte Gender-Politik in Filmen?


----------



## LOX-TT (3. Mai 2018)

ich finde das schon okay dass Holdo das machte, zumal sich ja in Rogue One ein Mon Calamari Flottenadmiral für die Rebellion geopfert hat, Admiral Raddus (nach dem das Schiff in TLJ benannt wurde)


----------



## Frullo (3. Mai 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Was ist für dich denn bitte Gender-Politik in Filmen?



Wenn man z.B. den Anteil weiblicher Rollen augenscheinlich aus Quotengründen erhöht. Wenn wir beispielsweise IV mit VIII vergleichen, was den m/w-Anteil anbelangt:

IV m:
- Luke
- Han
- Chewie
- Kenobi
- Darth Vader (wobei man den sogar ausklammern dürfte, da das Geschlecht nicht zwingend ersichtlich ist)
- Tarkin
- Owen

- Dodonna
- Motti
- Wedge
- Porkins
- Biggs
- Tagge
- Gold Leader

IV w:

- Leia
- Beru

VIII m:

- Luke
- Kylo
- Finn
- Poe
- Snoke
- Hux
- Chewie
- Master Codebreaker
- Ackbar
- Yoda

VIII w:

- Leia
- Rey
- Maz
- Phasma
- Rose
- Holdo

Dann haben wir ein 7:1 Verhältnis gegenüber einem 2:1 Verhältnis (ich habe hier einfach mal jene Figuren aufgezählt, bei denen ich mich erinnern kann, dass sie einige Zeilen Text sprachen + habe ich beim Verhältnis etwas gerundet).

Es ist durchaus denkbar, dass KK damit "nur" das Franchise für ein weibliches Publikum attraktiver machen möchte. Es kann aber auch genauso gut sein, dass sie die weibliche Beschäftigungsquote erhöhen möchte. Genauso gut kann es sein, dass sie schlicht und einfach das SW-Universum femininer werden lassen will. Und wie gesagt: Grundsätzlich finde ich all das nicht schlecht, wenn es denn mit Bedacht gemacht wird.


----------



## LOX-TT (3. Mai 2018)

das find ich aber gut, auch dass sie in Schlachten einige Pilotinen an Bord haben, auch wenn leider Rose Schwester (Bomber) als auch Tallie (A-Wing) dabei bzw. kurz danach beim der Hangar-Explosion sterben.

Edit:
DJ ist nicht der Meistercodeknacker. Er kann das zwar auch ist aber im Grunde eher Trickbetrüger


----------



## Orzhov (3. Mai 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Dann haben wir ein 7:1 Verhältnis gegenüber einem 2:1 Verhältnis (ich habe hier einfach mal jene Figuren aufgezählt, bei denen ich mich erinnern kann, dass sie einige Zeilen Text sprachen + habe ich beim Verhältnis etwas gerundet).
> 
> Es ist durchaus denkbar, dass KK damit "nur" das Franchise für ein weibliches Publikum attraktiver machen möchte. Es kann aber auch genauso gut sein, dass sie die weibliche Beschäftigungsquote erhöhen möchte. Genauso gut kann es sein, dass sie schlicht und einfach das SW-Universum femininer werden lassen will. Und wie gesagt: Grundsätzlich finde ich all das nicht schlecht, wenn es denn mit Bedacht gemacht wird.



So auf den ersten Blick kann ich keinen direkten Zusammenhang erkennen zwischen einem Film mit vielen weiblichen Rollen und Filmen die für ein weibliches Publikum interessant sind.

Pauschal würde ich sagen das in keinem Film etwas gegen gute männliche/weibliche Rollen spricht. Wo es für mich abstoßend ist wenn Menschen versuchen irgendeine sexistische Agenda zu puschen und es in der Entwicklung einfach so rüber kommt das jemand z.B. versucht so viele "starke" Frauen in einem Film zu haben, egal wie glaubwürdig das am Ende noch ist. Auch Aussagen wie "the force is female" können auf eine solche Richtung hindeuten. Warum kann "the force" nicht einfach weiterhin kein Geschlecht haben? Oder noch viel "unterhaltsamer", was wäre wenn jemand wie der alte Geroge mit "the force is male" widersprochen hätte?


----------



## Frullo (3. Mai 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> So auf den ersten Blick kann ich keinen direkten Zusammenhang erkennen zwischen einem Film mit vielen weiblichen Rollen und Filmen die für ein weibliches Publikum interessant sind.



Ich nehme mal an, es geht um die Identifikation des Zuschauers / der Zuschauerin mit der Filmfigur. Die Identifikation fällt womöglich leichter, wenn das Geschlecht dem eigenen entspricht.



Orzhov schrieb:


> Pauschal würde ich sagen das in keinem Film etwas gegen gute männliche/weibliche Rollen spricht. Wo es für mich abstoßend ist wenn Menschen versuchen irgendeine sexistische Agenda zu puschen und es in der Entwicklung einfach so rüber kommt das jemand z.B. versucht so viele "starke" Frauen in einem Film zu haben, egal wie glaubwürdig das am Ende noch ist.



Da gehe ich mit Dir einer Meinung, wobei ich vielleicht nicht das Wort "abstossend" verwenden würde: Eine feministische Agenda finde ich per se nicht unbedingt so schlecht: Trotz allen Fortschritten die wir in den letzten Hundert Jahren in Sachen geschlechtliche Gleichberechtigung erreicht haben mögen, sind wir noch weit von einer tatsächlichen Gleichberechtigung entfernt (falls dieser Idealfall überhaupt erreicht werden kann). Aber es gibt eben gute und weniger gute Wege, dies zu erreichen.



Orzhov schrieb:


> Auch Aussagen wie "the force is female" können auf eine solche Richtung hindeuten. Warum kann "the force" nicht einfach weiterhin kein Geschlecht haben? Oder noch viel "unterhaltsamer", was wäre wenn jemand wie der alte Geroge mit "the force is male" widersprochen hätte?



George ist schon mal ins Fettnäpfchen getreten, als er den Verkauf von Star Wars an Disney quasi mit "die eigenen Kinder in die Sklaverei verkauft" gleichgestellt hatte. Zudem wird er sich nach dem "Weinstein-Vorfall" wohl hüten, irgendetwas in eine "patriarchalische" Richtung von sich zu geben...


----------



## Frullo (3. Mai 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> das find ich aber gut, auch dass sie in Schlachten einige Pilotinen an Bord haben, auch wenn leider Rose Schwester (Bomber) als auch Tallie (A-Wing) dabei bzw. kurz danach beim der Hangar-Explosion sterben.



Ich sage auch nicht, dass dies schlecht ist. Ich finde nur, dass man es besser machen kann (als z.B. in VIII)



LOX-TT schrieb:


> DJ ist nicht der Meistercodeknacker. Er kann das zwar auch ist aber im Grunde eher Trickbetrüger



Stimmt, sorry.


----------



## Orzhov (3. Mai 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, es geht um die Identifikation des Zuschauers / der Zuschauerin mit der Filmfigur. Die Identifikation fällt womöglich leichter, wenn das Geschlecht dem eigenen entspricht.


Das wäre durchaus denkbar. Vermutlich falle ich in dem Punkt ein wenig aus der Reihe da es mir nicht sonderlich wichtig ist mich mit einer Filmfigur identifizieren zu können.




Frullo schrieb:


> Da gehe ich mit Dir einer Meinung, wobei ich vielleicht nicht das Wort "abstossend" verwenden würde: Eine feministische Agenda finde ich per se nicht unbedingt so schlecht: Trotz allen Fortschritten die wir in den letzten Hundert Jahren in Sachen geschlechtliche Gleichberechtigung erreicht haben mögen, sind wir noch weit von einer tatsächlichen Gleichberechtigung entfernt (falls dieser Idealfall überhaupt erreicht werden kann). Aber es gibt eben gute und weniger gute Wege, dies zu erreichen.


Über das Thema könnten wir uns vermutlich ewig und drei Tage unterhalten. Unter Gleichberechtigung verstehe ich gleiche Rechte und gleiche Pflichten. Dabei ist mir auch bewusst das wir Menschen eine geschlechtsdimorphe Spezies sind und es daher biologische Unterschiede gibt auf die man bis zu einem gewissen Grad Rücksicht nehmen muss. Mein Verständnis hört aber auf wenn es permanent darum geht sich irgendwelche Extrawürste zu ermeckern oder wenn das große böse Patriachat mal wieder an allem Schuld sein soll und sowieso alles was den "Damen" nicht passt Sexismus ist.




Frullo schrieb:


> George ist schon mal ins Fettnäpfchen getreten, als er den Verkauf von Star Wars an Disney quasi mit "die eigenen Kinder in die Sklaverei verkauft" gleichgestellt hatte. Zudem wird er sich nach dem "Weinstein-Vorfall" wohl hüten, irgendetwas in eine "patriarchalische" Richtung von sich zu geben...



Das widerum würde mir zu denken geben in Bezug auf die Meinungsfreiheit und die Mentalität der Medienschaffenden (Das schließt Nachrichtenagenturen etc. mit ein.). Das eine ist eine Welle von Anschuldigungen wegen sexueller Belästigung, bei der ich bis heute nicht weiß wie viel davon überhaupt wahr ist. Das andere wäre einfach nur ein Mann der seine Meinung äußert.


----------



## Frullo (3. Mai 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Das wäre durchaus denkbar. Vermutlich falle ich in dem Punkt ein wenig aus der Reihe da es mir nicht sonderlich wichtig ist mich mit einer Filmfigur identifizieren zu können.



Als Jungspund wollte ich immer (wie) Han Solo sein - ich glaube nicht, dass derselbe Wunsch vorhanden gewesen wäre, wenn die Figur weiblich gewesen wäre. 



Orzhov schrieb:


> Über das Thema könnten wir uns vermutlich ewig und drei Tage unterhalten. Unter Gleichberechtigung verstehe ich gleiche Rechte und gleiche Pflichten. Dabei ist mir auch bewusst das wir Menschen eine geschlechtsdimorphe Spezies sind und es daher biologische Unterschiede gibt auf die man bis zu einem gewissen Grad Rücksicht nehmen muss. Mein Verständnis hört aber auf wenn es permanent darum geht sich irgendwelche Extrawürste zu ermeckern oder wenn das große böse Patriachat mal wieder an allem Schuld sein soll und sowieso alles was den "Damen" nicht passt Sexismus ist.



Nach meiner Erfahrung kann der Versuch ein Ungleichgewicht zu beheben oft dazu führen, dass dann ein Ungleichgewicht auf der entgegengesetzten Seite entsteht. Der Zeiger braucht eine gewisse Zeit, bis er sich in der tatsächlichen Mitte einpendelt.  So zumindest empfinde ich die Situation, wenn es um die Gender-Thematik geht.



Orzhov schrieb:


> Das widerum würde mir zu denken geben in Bezug auf die Meinungsfreiheit und die Mentalität der Medienschaffenden (Das schließt Nachrichtenagenturen etc. mit ein.). Das eine ist eine Welle von Anschuldigungen wegen sexueller Belästigung, bei der ich bis heute nicht weiß wie viel davon überhaupt wahr ist. Das andere wäre einfach nur ein Mann der seine Meinung äußert.



Political Correctness ist wohl im Entertainment-Businnes heutzutage wichtiger als die freie Meinungsäusserung. Als Stakeholder bei Disney kann sich George wohl nicht einfach erlauben, seine private Meinung ungefiltert zu äussern. Wir hingegen schon


----------



## Orzhov (3. Mai 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Nach meiner Erfahrung kann der Versuch ein Ungleichgewicht zu beheben oft dazu führen, dass dann ein Ungleichgewicht auf der entgegengesetzten Seite entsteht. Der Zeiger braucht eine gewisse Zeit, bis er sich in der tatsächlichen Mitte einpendelt.  So zumindest empfinde ich die Situation, wenn es um die Gender-Thematik geht.



Das mit dem einpendeln kann ich nachvollziehen, jedoch wäre es in Bezug auf den Kontext wenig hilfreich, sondern könnte eher zu einer noch extremeren Gegenreaktion führen. Besonders da sich diese Entwicklungen über so einen langen Zeitraum erstrecken das es auch Generationen trifft die ursprünglich nichts damit zu tun hatten.


----------

